# Quality Assurance Tools - See Post



## TAG Painting (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello PaintMates!
Does anyone out there have/use work place checklists to make sure that all the work requirements are on ONE document (printed or handwritten matter) that everyone can look at and reference? I made one in excel but am struggling to make it user friendly. We're looking to incorporate the work requirements with labour efficiencies all in one place:
All materials required
All colour specificiations listed
All areas to be serviced
Number of people on the job
Number of hours spent exponentially 
Tool Checklist.
Does such a document exist that would include all of that!?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Huh?:what:

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

TAG Painting said:


> Hello PaintMates!
> Does anyone out there have/use work place checklists to make sure that all the work requirements are on ONE document (printed or handwritten matter) that everyone can look at and reference? I made one in excel but am struggling to make it user friendly. We're looking to incorporate the work requirements with labour efficiencies all in one place:
> All materials required
> All colour specificiations listed
> ...


I think it's a great idea. Particularly if you want to commincate the job scope to multiple workers.

It does seem that a job material, or job scope check off list would need to be tailored to a specific project.


----------



## TAG Painting (Jul 24, 2014)

Okay, so maybe I'm reaching too far out there...will need to do the behind the scenes for each job, or types of jobs....one can wish....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

TAG Painting said:


> Okay, so maybe I'm reaching too far out there...will need to do the behind the scenes for each job, or types of jobs....one can wish....


I suppose you could begin with a fundamental template that you could repeat on other jobs. For example:

Materials/Sundries/Equipment (with check off option for sizes and quantities)

-Drop cloths
-tape
-Plastic
-Brushes
-Rollers
-Primers
-Buckets...etc.

Then you can taylor the rest to job specific needs.


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

Sounds like a good idea to me.Definitely make it easier to keep up with total material costs.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

TAG Painting said:


> Hello PaintMates!
> Does anyone out there have/use work place checklists to make sure that all the work requirements are on ONE document (printed or handwritten matter) that everyone can look at and reference? I made one in excel but am struggling to make it user friendly. We're looking to incorporate the work requirements with labour efficiencies all in one place:
> All materials required
> All colour specificiations listed
> ...


After reading many of the contractors posts over the years, production rates would probably be one of the most, if not thee most, important painting data to record as part of a Productivity/QAQC Assessment. 

Materials, equipment, and sundries pretty much have easily accessible weights and measures. It's the production rates that are commonly relied upon more subjectively than determined by the emperical evidence that they should be.


----------



## TAG Painting (Jul 24, 2014)

*Assessing Production*

This is just the point. We want to make sure that 
a.) when we are prepping to GO to the site, we have everything we're supposed to have. We are in a period of growth; we're finding it difficult to keep track of equipment when more than one job is on the go. This of course impacts the bottom line - wasting time having to go get what we need.
b.) we don't want to make ANY mistakes. Eg. paint should be the correct colour of course, but also the correct finish applied to the correct area. With multiple sites going, and multiple employees, particularly if we are training someone new, we want to AVOID confusion. And of course, mistakes are COSTLY.
c.) ARE WE MAKING MONEY?! Do we have not enough people on the job, such that the job takes too long and causes an impact on client satisfaction, production schedules - other jobs waiting, as well as cash flow (can't collect the final until the job is done and the client is happy!) Conversely, are there too many people on site, tripping over each other? Are we paying out too much in labour for that job, and suffering somewhere else. 
d.) as business owners, we want to feel confident that whomever is championing a site has all the correct information down at their finger tips, on one central source of info; we don't want to have to micro manage every site.
I am new to Paint Talk; I figure that my Painting Peers would be able to spit ball some of these issues with us...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

*exponentially* 

that got my attention

not sure why :blink:


----------



## glennb (Mar 7, 2012)

TAG Painting said:


> This is just the point. We want to make sure that
> a.) when we are prepping to GO to the site, we have everything we're supposed to have. We are in a period of growth; we're finding it difficult to keep track of equipment when more than one job is on the go. This of course impacts the bottom line - wasting time having to go get what we need.
> b.) we don't want to make ANY mistakes. Eg. paint should be the correct colour of course, but also the correct finish applied to the correct area. With multiple sites going, and multiple employees, particularly if we are training someone new, we want to AVOID confusion. And of course, mistakes are COSTLY.
> c.) ARE WE MAKING MONEY?! Do we have not enough people on the job, such that the job takes too long and causes an impact on client satisfaction, production schedules - other jobs waiting, as well as cash flow (can't collect the final until the job is done and the client is happy!) Conversely, are there too many people on site, tripping over each other? Are we paying out too much in labour for that job, and suffering somewhere else.
> ...



1. depends on if you are supplying all the tools, if so then enfase a certain type of equipment box for each stage of painting. paining can be broken into Preping/Masking/Painting/touch ups

each tool set must be different. all staff should have the SAME hand tools, same tool belts, SAME number of scrapers and same TYPE of scrapers. if someone looses something then they better go to home depot that afternoon and replace it otherwise they'll get a letter in the mail! right tool for the right job.. NO COMPROMISES! 

each type of tool box has its own check list. check list contains last inventory date and by whom, along with if its in working order. this happens at the start and end of each job.. simple

2. all job crew leaders should know what paint goes where.. its there job to tell their workers what goes where. have a spec which states what colour goes where and if your using a certain type of paint system for example - binder/sealer + primer+top coat, then put that on the spec along with product name, sheen level and colour along with where it goes. why can't the crew leader hold a daily meeting as to what they are doing for the day in the morning along with what paint is gunna be used etc? If the crew starts to chew up paint like its chocolate tell the crew leader to get he's quantities right all he'll start paying for it. the crew leader should be making he's calls to trade deps either first up as soon as they open or make the last delivery run. there is no trade centre pick ups unless its in their time. 

3. even though you may have a production rate you still have to assign an hourly number to a wall or room or what ever other wise it'll be chaos.. tell them they have x amount of hours to do the task. its the crew leaders job to ensure it gets done on time, which means on budget which means its profitable. but its your job to make sure the crew leader has the right tools to make it happen, which means trained staff with good attitudes! crew leaders must spend more time keeping the other 3-5-7 guys working effectively and when he's finished doing that he's QAing whats been done, when he's done doing that he can pick up a brush and work with them. its their job to monitor lunch breaks, starting and finish times etc, they don't get more money for no reason. they are a sergeant the crew are privates and your the general. 

4. if you have multiple jobs running its on you to still check how its all going as you cannot trust. trusting will send you broke lol. if its the crew leaders job to QA their staff its your job to QA your crew leaders work and then implement systems to make them more effective. your crew leaders can input all their data via iPads and update via online portals such as base camp , drop box etc. if they order paint they can fill out a material order form prior to ordering so they can analyse what is needed, save it then email office.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

chrisn said:


> *exponentially*
> 
> that got my attention
> 
> not sure why :blink:


It's a big word it scared me at first :jester:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We try to do this on every job, smaller jobs no, bigger jobs yes. All written by hand. A program of some sort would be great, myself I'm not good at that stuff. Even with a list spread out if your not a large company you will most likely forget some thing and have to run around from site to site.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> It's a big word it scared me at first :jester:


Yeah, but it gets worse...in a hurry.


I think this is my second math joke on PT.


----------

